# Emils Darzins [Emīls Dārziņš] (1875 - 1910)



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Emīls Dārziņš (November 3, 1875 - August 31, 1910) was a Latvian composer, conductor and music critic. Dārziņš' work bears a distinct romantic character, with a strong trend towards national themes. His main musical authorities and influences were Pyotr Tchaikovsky and Jean Sibelius. Dārziņš musical contribution is mainly to vocal music (choral and art songs), but he also composed orchestral music, though only one piece, "Melanholiskais valsis" (Melancholic waltz) has survived. His only opera, "Rožainās dienas" (Rose days) remained unfinished after his early death at the age of 34. 
He died in an accident the causes of which are still the subject of controversy. It is believed that he committed suicide by falling under a train.

Great talent, who passed away prematurely. What other beautiful works he could else compose and also how many such didn't survive? Great loss.

Just listen "Melanholiskais valsis".


----------

